# Man with a van



## Cavallino (May 5, 2019)

Hi their, 

Does anybody know a man with a van, it needs to be a long wheel base sprinter or similar. 

I am looking to go from Rimini to Lyon in France mid December.

Thanks


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Cavallino said:


> Hi their,
> 
> Does anybody know a man with a van, it needs to be a long wheel base sprinter or similar.
> 
> ...


 This guy was very quick to reply and give a reasonable quote (based on our limited experience) - [email protected]. Not too sure what capacity he has. We did not use him in the end due to a quote too good to be missed - might have been better if we had!


----------

